# Great Stuff Hot Coals



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

When I posted my Cauldron Creep video, a number of you were kind enough to comment on the "burning coals" underneath the cauldron, so I figured I'd show how I built them.

Not that I'm bringing to the table all that much that's new, but I think I did mine a little differently that improves upon the great work others have achieved who made their own hot coals using Great Stuff.






Rich


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice tutorial, I do believe I'll be making one of these for myself. Great job, and thanks for posting!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm loving the look of this and hoped you'd post something. I need to come up with a better look for my witch cauldron this year and this will do the job perfectly.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for taking time to post this. It is very informative.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Look good. Nice looking cauldron as well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great tutorial - well done. It does look amazing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great Work, So simple and effective.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh, thanks so much for posting this! It was really helpful to see the complete process, rather than just listing steps. Your finished burning coals look so realistic! I am amazed at what you did with so little. I would love to make a Cauldron Creep for this year, and you have really inspired me to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the tutorial! This is definately going on my "to do" list for this year's yard haunt.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

thanks for posting...sounds familiar..anyway, it is really helpfull..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have made some good changes on the coal prop. The ability to change out the lights and the storage issue were excellent. Nice job on the vid too. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on the video. Thanks for posting it, very informative!


----------

